# New John Deere 764 High Speed Dozer



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

This is being released in 2009, tell me this wouldn't be the fasted most powerful snow removal machine around. Except it won't stack too high. I would think it would give wheel loaders a run for their money


----------



## tgh117 (May 14, 2007)

Wow I have so many things I could do with one of those!


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

That has been available for several months now


----------



## GTLS (Nov 29, 2008)

That's cool! And it articulates!


----------



## TJBUILT1 (Dec 11, 2008)

How much for one of those?


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

I don't want to even think about it, you can't tell from the JD site because they don't even have a "build your own" option for it


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Looks awsome

Now someone needs to make a pusher for that thing that will allow it to stack


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm IN LOVE with the grey colour! Sick machine!


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

^^^ word, that gray machine looks damn sweet. That would look awesome going down some city street to clean lots lol. It would put fear into snow and mother nature hahaha.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

TJBUILT1;686020 said:


> How much for one of those?


I don't think I wont to know how much . It can't be cheap


----------



## illiniplower (Aug 22, 2008)

That thing is awesome!! John Deere's paint scheme withthe gray looks really sick. I reallly could use one of those things. Mayb buy one of those instead of that D5 widetrack were looking at


----------



## greenred (Nov 30, 2008)

That looks like John Deers answer to the success of the Case IH Quadtrac. There are quite a few Quadtracs being used in my area on construction sites, especially for pulling scrapers.

I really like the out front visibility the operator has on the John Deer.

Its being marketed as a dozer, but I wonder what the difference is in its capability compared to a Dozer of similar size and engine HP with conventional tracks.

I assume conventional tracks get better traction but I could be wrong.





 here is a cool video of a quadtrac in a pulling contest with a tank.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Anything with tracks is cool but that thing is awsome.


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

High speed bulldozer, I have never seen where speed and bull dozing was a issue. Around here pushing blasted lime stone would eat up those rubber tracks. They only show it working in dirt. That dozer would have limited use in my books around here


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

I don't want to hijack, but this company Mattracks had pictures on the web site


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

A few more


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

a few things:

it costs 250 thousand if i recall correctly
the point is that it goes 6/18 mph when a regular dozer does like only a few mph
it can drive over/on pavement to cross a job site without destroying the pavement

it would be a useless machine for snow removal unless u had a giant pusher and no need to stack the snow.. plus it's huge
we don't like thinking about replacing a set of tracks on a tracked cat at several grand, now imagine twice as many tracks and each is probably twice as much to replace

it doesn't come in that gray color is was just for the unveiling and shows

if you ask me it's the big machine co's (cat/deere/etc) trying to show that they are not building the same 50 year old machines despite all the technology of the last 20 years, but unfortunately all this says to me is that they don't have any designs for better equipment.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

very unique, we'll be seeing reviews shortly im sure.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

Mattracks are awesome...and they are also awesomely expensive. You're looking at 30k for that tractor kits.


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

Doakster;687414 said:


> Mattracks are awesome...and they are also awesomely expensive. You're looking at 30k for that tractor kits.


You can write it off, that's what my friends tell me


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

bike5200;687426 said:


> You can write it off, that's what my friends tell me


Write off the depreciation if you're a buisness owner and actually use them for buisness purposes.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

bike5200;687426 said:


> You can write it off, that's what my friends tell me


You can write off a lot of things that doesnt mean it is a good decision to buy it


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

my old boss got one of those down in florida as a demo the day after it was unveiled at the conexpo they grade nice but only in loose material as far as cutting or anything tuff the blow but for snow removal awsome in my opionon havent played with one in the snow but the idea is great price tag about 120,000 well i should say thats what our cost would be if we bought it not counting gps equipment and after we bought over 460 pieces of equipment from one john deere dealership in 8 years so needless to say we get discounts on everything


----------



## zabMasonry (Oct 13, 2007)

Anybody know why you would put tracks on a heavy rescue truck?


----------



## BIGBEN2004 (Aug 28, 2008)

To be able to go across the top of the snow instead of sinking in the snow.


----------

